# Asparagus



## shroomster

Anyone find any asparagus yet


----------



## grandmahoney

My asparagus is just starting to pop up in the sunniest part of the patch. I'll try to post the pic I took yesterday.


----------



## grandmahoney




----------



## grandmahoney

Try this again...


----------



## morelsxs

It's there--just click on the red X. ;- ))


----------



## growfindexplore

Mom's had asparagus in her yard for well over a week.


----------



## catfish

Mine will be ready in about 2 days for the sun shines on our garage and warms the soil so we get asparagus early


----------



## moreldreamer

Came back from lakecity today hit my spygrass spots in iowa got over two pounds some were sproten weird year long drive back from 100 mile garagesale cought some fish looked for mushies found 0 going to my spots tomarrow


----------



## moreldreamer

Im from marshalltown iowa grew up in riceville ia by the MN boarder just wanted to give some info from heer.


----------



## jiskierka

Pop's has not started in Central MN yet.


----------



## growfindexplore

Moms yard had 3 shoots coming up this weekend, the tallest under 1". Fiddlehead patch had only two green curls breaking through brown paper stuff, hadn't technically grown upwards yet.


----------

